# My Daughters First Flathead Experience



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Found a pic of my daughters first all night flathead trip. We caught this flat on her rod. It was 3:30 in the morning but she didnt get up till it was almost on the bank. She said it was still her fish since it was her rod. lol!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

you must of been a proud daddy.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

sounds like you had a great night of fishin 

Congrats!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice first for her!

A different set of rules apply to kids. 
If it bites on their rod it's their fish no matter who reels it in, but if it bites on your rod and they reel it in it's still their fish.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

There is no arguing with kid's logic! Great photo and story.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe she will be like Kayla. She was sporadic about getting up from a nap but got better and better at jumping up to reel in big flathead. I'm sure she is proud of that fish.


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome! Great Job!


----------

